
Python for Teenagers: Learn to Program Like a Superhero - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781484245491
======
masonic
Every submit for this site is just an ad for Amazon affiliate linked books
(tag=itbook.store-20)

There is no "store". Even the descriptions are ripped from other retailers'
pages.

